# *RFUK egg count!*



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

rfuk egg count

just having one of these boring days again so it got me thinking.

then i was thinking about the reptile breeding and eggs and stuff and was just wondering how many eggs rfuk has or have this year?

so its easy:

just put how many eggs your pets have or had so far this year?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

one big fat 0

unfortunately,

think im might do some breeding next year.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

We are on about 80 so far


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> We are on about 80 so far



thats quite alot lol


i take it your rich lol


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> thats quite alot lol
> 
> 
> i take it your rich lol


Yep, Super rich.: victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

So far I've had 31 this year .


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

kaimarion said:


> So far I've had 31 this year .


what species?


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

12 corn
22 carpets
18 GTP
and about 26 boa babys :no1:

TOTAL: 78 woop woop


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

4. All yet to hatch, taking soooo long!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

9, due to hatch next week. :2thumb:


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

Not done much breeding this year as im changing breeding plans / stock.

30 corn eggs - 6 just out more heads pipping.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> what species?


Only leos at the moment still hoping for some royal and BD eggs.
Just got another 2 eggs and found another 2 have just hatched .


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 35 beardie eggs and 1 crestie egg not yet hatched.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I think we had about 250, but a few have hatched and another couple laid, so no idea any more!


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

2 leo eggs, only breed two females as its my first time breeding. looks like only one of them did the deed though.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

14 grey rat snake eggs that started hatching this morning after only 50 days!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

28 corn eggs which all went bad, first time mom
23 corn eggs about 8have gone bad
4 cresty eggs + 2 hatchlings: victory:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

3 leo eggs cooking----high-yellow x normal

chuffed to bits if they hatch..never bred anything apart from stick insects when i was 7 oh and my son:whistling2:


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

First year breeding something, 2 eggs from leopard geckos and 7 from my female tortoise.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

12 five of which have hatched :mf_dribble:


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

12 normal corns
11 normal Bulls (9 slugs earlier in year)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Currently 7 Horsfield Tortoise eggs from 2 of my females, with 2 more females to lay :2thumb:


----------



## Naughty2nice (Apr 16, 2009)

13 corn eggs (5 went bad so 8 left)


----------

